# Pro-hormones Vs tribulus terrestris



## epimetheus (Apr 24, 2002)

Reading the article on Ironmagazine.com about Tribulus Terrestris made me think of Pro-hormones.  Aren't what they do the same thing as TT?  So would it be wise to take only one or the other if that is the case?  If yes, which one would be the better choice?  For the better gains?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2002)

No they are not the same. Tribulus is a herb that is supposed to increase LH, which will stimulate the testes to produce more testosterone.
Prohormones are a chemical that is one step/conversion away from being testosterone.


----------



## BabyArnold (Apr 26, 2002)

Most of the companies that make proho's add TT to their stacks..


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 26, 2002)

Found some stuff by Prolab called Androsten Tribulus.   Kind of looking forward to the up in sex drive. LOL  (Have a very low sex drive)
An article I read on Think muscle earlier today about Tribulus and Androsten mentioned for the dosage to be effective I would need about 300mg of Androsten, and 1000-1500mg of tribulus.  However, it suggests taking 1 pill a day on the bottle and 1 pill has 100mg of andro, and 500mg of Tribulus.  Thinking of taking 3 a day to meet that requirement, is that safe? (1 in morning, 1 mid day, and 1 30mins before workout)


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> No they are not the same. Tribulus is a herb that is supposed to increase LH, which will stimulate the testes to produce more testosterone.
> Prohormones are a chemical that is one step/conversion away from being testosterone.




So if I whack off before lifting I won???t do as good as I normaly do????


----------

